# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Nhà nghỉ Drana - Lê Thanh Nghị - Đà Nẵng

## namtv

*Địa chỉ: 252 đường Lê Thanh Nghị, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng*

*Mô tả:*

Cho thuê nhà ở chất lượng cao số 252 đường Lê Thanh Nghị, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng. Nhà chung cư, 4 tầng, 18 căn.

*Gồm 4 loại:*

Loại đặc biệt: Gồm 3 căn phòng, Diện tích: trên 30m2/ 1 căn phòng, Giá: 3 triệu/ tháng.( Dành cho văn phòng công ty)

Loại 1: Gồm 3 căn phòng, Diện tích: 25m2/ 1 căn phòng, Giá: 2 triệu/tháng.

Loại 2: Gồm 8 căn phòng, Diện tích: 20m2/ 1 căn phòng, Giá: 1.5 triệu/tháng.

Loại 3: Gồm 4 căn phòng, Diện tích: 15m2/ 1 căn phòng, Giá: 800 ngàn - 1 triệu/tháng.

*Thông tin chung:*

- Trang trí nội thất cao cấp.
- Vệ sinh riêng biệt, khép kín, điện nước đầy đủ.
- Nhà để xe chung, bếp chung ở tầng trệt.

*Liên hệ:*

Điện thoại: 0511.370.1069
Di động: 0905 129 003 gặp cô Hồng Anh
Email: dranacorp@gmail.com
Mức giá: 800 ngàn - 1.5 triệu - 2 triệu

*Các đặc điểm của nhà nghỉ:*  có

- Internet
- Bãi đỗ xe

*Một số hình ảnh của nhà nghỉ:*



Đằng trước của nhà nghỉ



Hành lang rộng



Sàn nhà rộng, nội thất đẹp



Bàn uống nước + tủ quần áo



Ban công


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## phanvietdung

*Nhà Nghỉ Lộc Quyên kính chào quí khách!*
*Địa chỉ : 35 Lê thị Tính-Thanh Khê-Đà Nẵng*
Quí khách sẽ hài lòng và thoải mái khi đến với nhà nghỉ chúng tôi. Hiện nay phần tiện nghi chúng tôi lắp đặt đầy đủ:-internet Wifi, truyền hình cáp, máy lạnh, nước nóng lạnh....................
Phòng rộng, đẹp, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ khiến quí khách hài lòng
Chúc quí khách một kỳ nghỉ thú vị hấp dẫn
Giá phòng : 100k / đêm
Website : www.nhanghilocquyen.net.tf
Liên hệ : 0905102224

----------


## namnguyen

Nhà nghỉ trông cũng sạch sẽ, chắc ở ổn đấy

----------


## thichdidulich

Phòng nghỉ đẹp và thoáng mát.

----------


## saigonmua

Phòng nghỉ đẹp và sạch sẻ, đây chắc chăn sẻ là khách sạn Đà Nẵng giá hợp lý nhất rồi.!!!

----------

